# Loose fat & Gain muscle (ABS DIET)



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Some of you will allready know some of this but also hopefully learn some things as well. I recently read an aticle which basically says if you keep your hourly surplus or deficit within 300 - 500 calories at all times, you'll best be able to change your body composition by losing fat and adding lean muscle mass. So if you want to look slimmer, feel fitter and live longer, Eat more often like 6 meals a day. Simply alternate your meals with snacks and you,ll keep your stomach full, which will reduce the likelihood of a diet-destroying binge which the be honest i do occasionaly.

SNACK

Blendid mixtures of milk, low fat yoghurt, whey powder, ice and fruit can act as meal substitutes and as potent snacks. Berries, flavoured whey powders, or peanut butter will satisfy your sweet cravings and their thickness takes up space in your stomach. Drink a 240ml smoothie for breakfast or as a snack.

WATER

Drinking about 8 glasses of water a day, helps keep you satiated ( often what we interpret as hunger is really thirst ); it flushes the waste products your body churns out when processing protein or breaking down fat; and it transports nutrients to your muscles.

DIET GUIDE

The foods I have listed below are so good for you, in fact, they'll just about single-handedly exchange your fat for muscle. Just include from the list 2 or 3 of these foods in each of the 3 major meals of your day and at least 1 of them in each of your 3 snacks.

Diversify your food at every meal to get a combination of protein, carb, and fat

Sneak a little protein into each snack

CHEATING

You can cheat on this diet once a week, but remember only one meal a week you can have anything you want, note that i didnt say one day a week only one meal a week you can have fish n chips or a curry ect: this helps you stick to the diet.

THE FOODS ( pick only one from each of the twelve)

1/ Almonds.....................................1/2 cup a day (plain not salted or flavoured)

2/ Peas or kidney beans

3/ Brocalli or brussels

4/ Low fat milk or low fat cheese

5/ Instant oats................................ (unflavoured)

6/ Eggs

7/ Chicken or tuna

8/ Peanut butter

9/ Olive oil

10/ Whole grain bread or brown rice

11/ Whey powder

12/ Friut

SMOOTHIE RECIPE

3/4 Cup instant oats

3/4 Cup skimmed milk

3/4 Cup frozen berries/fruit

2 Tsp whey powder

3 Ice cubes, crushed

BLEND AND SERVE

LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ? :beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad.

Almonds are one of the best nuts you can eat but im not sure a cup a day would be the proper amount.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry that was supposed to be 1/2 cup, my mistake:gun:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for that info Tyson. I'm planning to cut the fat after xmas - this will be a big help (but I will miss cheesy, fatty, carby foods).


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

megatron said:


> Thanks for that info Tyson. I'm planning to cut the fat after xmas - this will be a big help (but I will miss cheesy, fatty, carby foods).


i'd b surprised if u can keep to that diet mate and not have junk coz if i take the same 'supplements'  as u i just wanna munch hard!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Dont blend milk

I would avoid milk nowadays

There has been evidence in the past that the best way to loose weight is to only eat 2-3 melas aday

Some would say never eat fruit with other foods

Some others would also say never mix concentrated proteins and concentrated carbohydrates at the same meal

I think a cheat meal every 3-4 days is better

Other than those things a good post for others to follow,sound and sensible


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What is wrong with whole organic milk cookie?

What about fruits and eggs?

Apple and tuna?

I think you should eat carbs, fats and protein all together.

I dont give a rats ass about the diffrent digestive enzymes that are diffrent for each macronutrient, I was in the best shape of my life eating that way.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes i see your point about it being hard too stick to but it depends on how hard you want to loose the excess weight i suppose, but if nothing else it is surely a good guide line to adjust to suite your personal tastes.

Speaking as some one who has tried Atkins for 4 days and nearly committed suicide lol i think this could be a good diet plan personally.

Diary barry, not actauly got hold of those supplements yet but still receiving a few helping hands lol

Cookie, thanks for your comments as they all help but have too agree with Hack, when i trained before i drunk alot of milk a day especially in protein drinks, and at 5"8 i weighed in at nearly 16 stone solid muscle so i cant agree with not using milk.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> Dont blend milk
> 
> I would avoid milk nowadays
> 
> There has been evidence in the past that the best way to loose weight is to only eat 2-3 melas aday


What's wrong with blending milk? And why would you avoid milk? (I know why I would - just wondering what your take is).

Do you have any links to the best way of losing weight is only 2-3 meals/day because that goes heavily against everything I believe in?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TYSON[size=2 said:


> Diary barry, not actauly got hold of those supplements yet but still receiving a few helping hands lol


lol i was talkin about mega and his skunk he takes copious amounts of!

but i do wanna munch hard when i'm on gear also just makes me feel so hungery


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> What's wrong with blending milk? And why would you avoid milk? (I know why I would - just wondering what your take is).


I dont like blending milk because it

(a)fills the drink full of air which impares digestion

(b)breaks the fat molicules down in the milk to a minute size which also interferes with proper digestion,hence the gas or bloat people get after a blended shake at the gym.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Why I`m not a fan anymore of modern milk,but I will add in the past my godparents used to have a dairy farm so i did use a lot of raw milk and found that to be fine,but not nowaday,plus raw milk is now banned in the uk but thats another story.



> Don't Drink Your Milk!
> 
> Processing Is the Problem
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

hackskii said:


> What is wrong with whole organic milk cookie?
> 
> What about fruits and eggs?
> 
> ...


Well hackskii if I am to belive all that you`ve said to me in the past about acid ashing and alkaline ashing then I would assume that you would "TOTALLY"belive in the possible concept of food digesting in different enzymes for optimum digestion.

Also fruit digests faster than anyother natural food so needs to be consumed on its own away from other foods so it can pass through the stomach etc and not get blocked in by other foods and start fermenting in your gut,thats if you follow that type of diet.

For others here`s something I wrote a few months back on biohazard about food combinations and their possible use for natural bodybuilders to reach their natural best.



> Ok I covered this a little earlier on in this huge htread and it has been something of great interest to me this year and I really do fee that it could be the answer to a lot of naturals out there that are looking not only for optimum growth but also to stay lean and keep that tiny waste,have i got your attention
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> Do you have any links to the best way of losing weight is only 2-3 meals/day because that goes heavily against everything I believe in?


I go against everything I ever beleived in but thats how we learn.

As for the links when I`ve finished refreshing myself about it I`ll post up some stuff on it that I got from the old "varix"board a few yrs ago.

What I can add is that a lot of old skool bodybuilders(40`s 50`s 60`s)used to use it regulary to acheive their best,plus a mate of mine swears by it for getting him into top shape.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

BLOODY HELL lol


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> What I can add is that a lot of old skool bodybuilders(40`s 50`s 60`s)used to use it regulary to acheive their best,plus a mate of mine swears by it for getting him into top shape.


Thanks mate. Is your mate on any gear while getting in top shape with only 3 meals a day?

BTW, great info above on the foods.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> But fireaway with the questions cos I bet theres a few out there that disagree or I have completely turned their worlds upside down


No kidding on turning things upside down!! What would you say would be a reasonable meal plan then? You're advocating splitting up all carbs and proteins? What about fats?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I myself like to combine all my macronutrients in one meal.

With the exception of eating carbs by them selves before a workout 30-50 grams.

And the excpetion of protein and carb after workout (no fats).

And not taking in carbs your last meal (but I always end up doing that).

I used to eat 6-7 small meals a day and got really lean.

I used the 40-30-30 method and applied this to every meal. I was leaner, had more energy, required less sleep, very strong for how much I weighed, and actually looked younger.

So you can take in all macronutrients if you know what you are doing.

I kept all meals around 500 cals or less. Digestion wasnt bogged down from overfeeding, blood sugar levels were really stable, blood pressure was the best in years.

I ate stuff like oats, eggs, protein powder, apples, tuna, asparagris (sp), broccoli,plain yoghurt, spinish, olives, peanuts, etc.

I dont agree with dividing up your meal for diffrent digestion enzymes. If you are eating raw fruits and vegetables they have enzymes in them if they are uncooked and wont affect absorption. It might slow down the absorption with adding a protein and fat and fiber in there.

If you are eating alot of fruit and vegetables your digestive system will be pretty clean as you are getting natural fibers in there and you will be fine without worrying about the food turning rancid in your system.

I remember back then that I would have massive bowl movements, huge, long turds that almost required no wiping.

Never in my life did I feel better than then.

Everything was measured, ate at certain times by the clock, never overfed, felt great.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Still doesnt answer my questions though as that was your experiance with a mixed diet but have you ever tried to eat things seperatly like nature intended??

You never know you may even beat the condition you acheived with the mixed meal plan

Plus whilst following the mixed meal plan were you using gear????

I`ve put forward the noin mixed meal plan for more of the natural bodybuilder to acheive their best shape whilst still obtaining all the nutrients they need whilst drastically reducing their waist lines and upgrading their bodies ability to obtain maximum amount of nutrients from the smallest amount of food.

When I followed the "Clarence Bass" diet I too have massive dumps and was extremely regular because of the high fibre content but it still didnt give me all that I wanted,plus too much fibre can actually be a negative thing due to it limiting the bodies ability to digest food because it will bind with the food and just move it through the system and not allow enough time for it(food) to be broken down properly and also it may also(fibre)cause problems with it irritating the gut lining.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I was natural and 37 years old.

Went from about 200 lbs with a 40" waist to 163 with a 31 1/2" waist.

So for about every 5 lbs of bodyweight I lost 1" on the waist.

I graduated highschool with a bigger waste than that and less bodyweight.

I do know it works well tho.

The fiber issue is ok as long as you are not adding stuff like bran to your diet. Natural fibers in your fruits and vegetables are the only way to go. I did not add fiber at all to my meals but what was in them already.

I probably might have cut too many cals from the diet but kept upping the portions and adding additional snacks too and kept losing.

7 meals a day and ate one small meal just before I went to bed 100 cals.

My metabolism was never faster and never did I feel better.

I got all the information form the book by Barry Sears called Enter The Zone.

Great read.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

You two are way ahead on me on these issues lol, you have both gone well above my head. Can one or both of you give an example of a days food intake as it all seems a bit complex for me. Hack i think before you said you dont like to give diets but if the both of you can just give a days eating habbits then it is at least a base to start with. All those fancy words and discriptions arnt for me lol i just eat the food and lift the weights. :bounce:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Its late but I will do it.

Will take me a couple of days to work out the numbers for the meals but ok.

How much do you weigh?

How often do you workout?

Tell me if you can, how many caloriess in a day do you take in?

Tell me what foods make you feel bloated.

PM me or just post here.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Cheers m8,

I work out with weights 4 times a week as i train one day on one day off and so on, on the off days i use the slam man/ boxing for 30 minutes as this is the only aorbic/cardio i enjoy, after 30 mins im knackered.

I currently weigh 204lbs ( just lost 5lbs in a week lol) could well be starting a cycle on clenbeutrol soon but dont know if this affects the diet or not ?

Want too shift the excess weight fast ready to bulk up in the new year


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice posting OSC,

WOuld like to add something to the mix tho. The post advocated following a 'stoneage' diet separating food types as we would have in the seasons we were hunting in. This was good for us because the foods required different PH's to be digested effectively, right?

Sounds good in theory but hasn't the human digestive system evolved since then? to the extent that we carry a redundant appendix organ around, frequently a site for infection, which allegedly was used to digest raw meat before man discovered microwaves 

So if man has evolved this part of his digestive system why not others? perhaps we can digest carbs/protein in combination better than our neolithic ancestors, not sure but just a thought.

SD


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Right but you still not answered my original question,

"Have you ever tried seperating your food to improve digestion"????????

If not "why"??????(please give reasons etc etc etc)

I agree about the fruits and veg,BUT(here we go,lol)if you look back to out ancestors fruit and veg were not always available(unless you liked near the equator)so we didnt always have these food items at our disposa so "We ate meat on its own"(seperatley)so our digestion is by genetics set up,imho,to eat different types of food at different times and away from other food.

Now if I am right(which I think I am,lmao)and this can be worked out to fit in with a bodybuilding lifestyle then the potential for growth,whilst drastically improving overall health is quite astounding,imho.

So come hackskii baby chuck some info at me to disprove my ideas,I`m itching for a good debate.

I will add all that I have written is all theory and it wont be till I start training again next year will I be able to give it my all(only managed short runs with this idea so far this year,so still in the early stages),time will tell if our forefathers were right.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

SportDr said:


> Nice posting OSC,
> 
> WOuld like to add something to the mix tho. The post advocated following a 'stoneage' diet separating food types as we would have in the seasons we were hunting in. This was good for us because the foods required different PH's to be digested effectively, right?
> 
> ...


I agree the appendix is a problem from not being used but as far as I m aware the appendix was/is used to digest roughage as in the form of roots etc just like a cow having a second stomach,our stomachs are used to digest raw meat because that is were all the acid is,now if people would revert to eating more natural firbrous foods then I think the appendix wouldnt be redundant and would just start working again as nature intended,imo.

As for as the body moving on in its digestion I am starting to think that it hasnt,in that our food hasnt changed that much give or take a couple of hundreds yrs,you can look back to the medieval times and see that meat was for the rich(which they ate tons of)and the lowly people had to make do with vegatables being the mainstay off their diets and the odd animal they manged to hunt without being caught by their overlords,but before that our digestion had been set for millions of yrs so it aint going to change that quick is it???

If the body is kept at the right ph value then the body will be devoid of illness to a large degree,it will also,imo,be primed to add muscle at a faster rate,just look at the 25th annerversary edition o pumping iron,what are those guys eating in that restaurant?????

Protein and tons of it,as far as I am aware there aint any carbs in site other than some meagre salads.

If you look back over the bodybuilding years,they always ate protein and fats,they werent too bothered about carbs as most of the adverts for energy products in the old mags were for "energy oils" wheatgerm etc etc etc.

I`m not saying that they didnt eat any carbs but most if not all used them sparingly and they were eaten away from other foods.

Now fats can be eaten with carbs(to slow insulin production)but not protein

Protein can be eaten with some fats(fats have to be lower than protein in total cals)but not concentrated carbs

Fats can be eaten with both

And fibrous carbs(salads veg,non concentrated)can be eaten with both carbs and protein.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

well I aint got an appendix anymore, maybe while im struggling lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I will add that for me if I eat alot of carbs whether they are all by them selves or with other macronutrients I tend to put on some body fat.

This will be hard to debate as some people dont get fat on carbs.

All our bodies are diffrent and react diffrent to diffrent things.

Stress in some people can cause weight gain and in others will cause weight loss.

Genetics play a part in how fast we digest and what foods react to what.

I had a friend that just ate garbage like donuts, candy, potato chips and he had an awesome body.

I guess if the carbs were left on the low side (total cals) and low in the GI, it would not be a problem with me.

I think as a snack the carb is ok but not for a meal.

Remember high blood sugar raises insulin and insulin is a storage hormone.

What slows down the spiking of the carb is protein, fats, and fiber.

So if you are like 1/3 of the population that has trouble with spiking blood sugars then dont eat the carb by itself.

If you are the 1/3 of the population that can eat all the carbs you want and stay skinny then by all means eat your carbs all by themselves.

The body adapts to carbs for fuel and ketones for fuel. This factors in all together another aspect of how you cant just nail it all down to one thing or another.

The body adapts to eating, not eating, everything.

Im not a big proponent of huge portions of food. Puts me to sleep when I do. This is my indicator of the rise in insulin (for me).

Some guys can eat huge meals and go about their business but for me I just cant do that.

Just me!!!! 

If certain foods give you gas then either dont eat that food or take a digestive enzyme to help things along. They are safe, good for you, and will aid in digestion of food and you will have less gas.

I notice that Asparagris (sp), makes me feel good. I know my body well and can tell certain foods make me feel good or not so good.

When I eat asparagris (sp) I notice I can smell it he next day when I urinate. Smells like vitamins.

But I hate the taste of it so much I dont eat it, which I should.

In life there are choices, wise choices are good. I know where I make my mistakes but dont correct them. I like to drink beer. I will never have the body I always wanted because of lifestyle choices. I enjoy my beer.

But then again, I know beer drinkers that have good bodies and they eat good but still drink.


----------



## Chas (Mar 31, 2005)

This is all good stuff.

A problem I have is that I am pretty sure that I don't get enough protein - certainly not during the day. To fit in with my lifestyle, I work out early morning before going to the office. So, I take a protein shake - with milk, before i go to the gym, along with glutamine before the shake and creatine after. I eat fruit throughout the day - snacking on it from mid morning onwards. In the evening, if I get my own meal i will usualy have fish with a salad - but more often I eat out or get fed by someone else - and don't get to eat what I would ideally choose. I know I should eat protein during the day, but how do I conveniently and easily fit that into a heavy work schedule in the office?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Chas said:


> I know I should eat protein during the day, but how do I conveniently and easily fit that into a heavy work schedule in the office?


Take it in tuppaware. Or take in wholemeal sandwiches (not as good but ok). Or make protein bars to take in. Or take in a shake.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

and im all for learning, but if you guys with more knowledge would just stick up a couple of ideas for diets, say 1 or 2 for bulking up cleanly and 1 or 2 for getting lean this would be much more beneficial as not everyone can get their head round some of this stuff, where as if you said " try eating this, this and this for a few weeks or whatever ", i think this would help people a lot more.

ive seen some great stuff in here since ive been a member, stuff ive used and a lot of stuff i didnt agree with or just didnt understand, but i just ask in here or pm people, a lot of guys wont do that, so what about a couple of diets for each, i keep hearing knowledge is nothing if not shared, lets share it on a more understandable level, :beer: .


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

john33 said:


> and im all for learning, but if you guys with more knowledge would just stick up a couple of ideas for diets, say 1 or 2 for bulking up cleanly and 1 or 2 for getting lean this would be much more beneficial as not everyone can get their head round some of this stuff, where as if you said " try eating this, this and this for a few weeks or whatever ", i think this would help people a lot more.
> 
> ive seen some great stuff in here since ive been a member, stuff ive used and a lot of stuff i didnt agree with or just didnt understand, but i just ask in here or pm people, a lot of guys wont do that, so what about a couple of diets for each, i keep hearing knowledge is nothing if not shared, lets share it on a more understandable level, :beer: .


I only teach 1 diet. and have been teaching that one diet for years.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

ChefX said:


> I only teach 1 diet. and have been teaching that one diet for years.


...and it's by far the best i've ever tried!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

book do i need to get Chef, let me know and i,ll purchase it.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

you want the diet book aka eating - diatia from my site

BUT that is only imo


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Chas said:


> This is all good stuff.
> 
> A problem I have is that I am pretty sure that I don't get enough protein - certainly not during the day. To fit in with my lifestyle, I work out early morning before going to the office. So, I take a protein shake - with milk, before i go to the gym, along with glutamine before the shake and creatine after. I eat fruit throughout the day - snacking on it from mid morning onwards. In the evening, if I get my own meal i will usualy have fish with a salad - but more often I eat out or get fed by someone else - and don't get to eat what I would ideally choose. I know I should eat protein during the day, but how do I conveniently and easily fit that into a heavy work schedule in the office?


Click the link mate a few tips here for helping get extra protein intom the system.

http://www.biohazardforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2198


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

3 hcl tabs

3 digestive enzyme tabs

1 R.N.A tablet

1 iron tab

3 efa capsules

With the exception of the iron, ive no idea what any of the others are though, any help.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

john33 said:


> 3 hcl tabs
> 
> 3 digestive enzyme tabs
> 
> ...


Hcl=hydrochloric acid(stomach acid)

R.N.A=neuclic acid(you can get this from brewers yeast)

EFa=essential fatty acids

Digestive enzyme=pappya/braomein(sp)peppermint all enzymes to enhance digestion=less food=more/better digestion=less stress on the body more money in your pocket.

All of the above john can be got from H&B`s


----------



## Chas (Mar 31, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Click the link mate a few tips here for helping get extra protein intom the system.
> 
> http://www.biohazardforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2198


Thanks - interesting link.


----------

